# Free Book Finds: December 2010 (No Self promotion, please)



## Ann in Arlington

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the November 2010 free book thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## BTackitt

I think that gets the ones right now...


----------



## Anne Victory

Norse Warfare: Unconventional Battle Strategies of the Ancient Viking
Author: Martina Sprague
Non-Fiction, History, Military History / Warfare


Raising Jake
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Charlie Carillo
Humor

* This one was free a couple of months ago, so you might already have it.


----------



## CS

Arkali said:


> Raising Jake
> Author: Charlie Carillo
> Humor
> 
> * This one was free a couple of months ago, so you might already have it.


No longer free. That was quick. 

I got it already, but I was hoping a friend could as well. He was too late on the draw though.


----------



## CandyTX

Reaper
Author: Rachel Vincent
(YA Paranormal Romance)


Stupid Christmas
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Leland Gregory
(Holiday Humor)


----------



## RandomizeME

Face of Betrayal (Triple Threat Series #1)
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Lis Wiehl


----------



## izzy

Bright of the Sky (Entire and the Rose series book #1)


----------



## LibbyD

There is a phenomenal freebie today - Volume 1 of Anthony Powell's masterpiece, A Dance to the Music of Time. It is only just now available in a Kindle edition. The second volume is priced $6.29 and the remaining 10 volumes at $6.40,which IMO is the most fantastic bargain ever. I snapped up all of them because of the way prices have been fluctuating lately, though I probably would have done the same thing regardless of price.

Here is a link to the Amazon page:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_28?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=a+dance+to+the+music+of+time&sprefix=a+dance+to+the+music+of+time

I apologize for not providing a pretty book cover link, but I am rushing to finish this before a meeting.

I suggest reading this Wikipedia article if you are not familiar with the work:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Dance_to_the_Music_of_Time


----------



## luvmy4brats

*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## CandyTX

Spirit Lifter
Author: Debra Glass

(Erotica / Short Story)

(someone said this one was free back over the Summer, but I didn't have it in that big onslaught of free erotica so thought I'd post it, maybe we missed this one here or something... enjoy!)


----------



## RandomizeME

Code Blue (Prescription for Trouble Series #1)
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Richard L. Mabry


----------



## arshield

*NO LONGER FREE*


The foundation that owns the copyright of these books has been releasing one book a week on kindle. They are always free for one day. This book is short (102 pages).


----------



## CandyTX

Trusting God: Even When Life Hurts
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Gerald Bridges
(Religious Studies)


----------



## RandomizeME

Jackson Jones, Book 1: The Tale of a Boy, an Elf, and a Very Stinky Fish
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Jenn Kelly


Last Light
Author: Terri Blackstock


A Gift of Grace: A Novel
Author: Amy Clipston


----------



## Tabatha

Both free from Amazon, featured on Oprah today.

A Tale of Two Cities

http://www.amazon.com/Tale-Two-Cities-ebook/dp/B004EHZXVQ/ref=amb_link_354757602_4?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=auto-sparkle&pf_rd_r=1825AY1MNAGACCVSVS04&pf_rd_t=301&pf_rd_p=1283353562&pf_rd_i=a%20tale%20of%20two%20cities%20free

Great Expectations

http://www.amazon.com/Great-Expectations-ebook/dp/B002RKSUBC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291673503&sr=1-1


----------



## CandyTX

Travellers' Rest
Author: James Enge
(Fantasy Fiction)


----------



## RandomizeME

Watchlist
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Jeffery Deaver


Heart of the Wolf
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Terry Spear


Merlin's Harp
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Anne Eliot Crompton


Fire Lord's Lover
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Kathryne Kennedy


----------



## BTackitt

Chapter 1 only


And others:
*NO LONGER FREE*


*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## JuryDuty

*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## JuryDuty

*NO LONGER FREE*

Zondervan (Religious middle grade)
Thirteen-year-old foster kid Skye Nicholson has become an expert at being an angry, cold, and defensive teenager. After breaking more foster home placements than she cares to count, and committing numerous offenses, she's headed to her final resort --- juvenile detention. But after a court compromise, hope finds her through a beautiful sorrel quarter horse named Champ and the tough love of Tom and Eileen Chamber, who offer her another chance at their home at Keystone Stables. There she's introduced to a God who has the power to truly save her, no matter how much she thinks she's not worth saving.


----------



## Tabatha

Whirl of the Wheel



Shatter


----------



## CandyTX

Blackjack
(Game)


----------



## Anne Victory

Code Blue
*NO LONGER FREE*
Richard Mabry
Medical suspense / thriller


This one was free earlier (couple of weeks ago?) and it's in my Calibre, "bought" from Amazon, BUT - normally Amazon will say if you've already purchased something. It didn't this time. Any idea why?


----------



## PraiseGod13

Arkali said:


> Code Blue
> Richard Mabry
> Medical suspense / thriller
> 
> 
> This one was free earlier (couple of weeks ago?) and it's in my Calibre, "bought" from Amazon, BUT - normally Amazon will say if you've already purchased something. It didn't this time. Any idea why?


I had the very same experience. I got it for free Dec. 6th but it isn't showing that I "bought" it.... so I got it again and I received the email from Amazon acting like I was getting it for the very first time.


----------



## pidgeon92

Arkali said:


> This one was free earlier (couple of weeks ago?) and it's in my Calibre, "bought" from Amazon, BUT - normally Amazon will say if you've already purchased something. It didn't this time. Any idea why?


Sometimes books are listed under multiple ASINs, or the ASINs change.... I purchased (accidentally) two copies of _Soul Identity_... One I bought at 99¢, the other I bought at 1¢ several weeks apart.

As I was going through this thread a few minutes ago, I see that the book in question was originally under ASIN B003KGBNJS, and is now available at ASIN B004CRT7SI.


----------



## RandomizeME

Retro Demonology
Author: Jana Oliver


The Backstory to Think Twice: A Special Bonus
Author: Lisa Scottoline


Remedial Magic
Author: Jenna Black


Beasts and BFFs
Author: Shannon Delany


----------



## koland

Arkali said:


> Code Blue
> Richard Mabry
> Medical suspense / thriller
> 
> This one was free earlier (couple of weeks ago?) and it's in my Calibre, "bought" from Amazon, BUT - normally Amazon will say if you've already purchased something. It didn't this time. Any idea why?


The original listing was topaz and removed by the publisher. The new one is in mobi format. I'd definitely upgrade.


----------



## mom2karen

Jackie Collins - A Santangelo Story

http://www.amazon.com/A-Santangelo-Story-ebook/dp/B004FPYZNE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1292021668&sr=1-1


----------



## RangerXenos

RandomizeME said:


> Retro Demonology
> Author: Jana Oliver
> 
> 
> The Backstory to Think Twice: A Special Bonus
> Author: Lisa Scottoline
> 
> 
> Remedial Magic
> Author: Jenna Black
> 
> 
> Beasts and BFFs
> Author: Shannon Delany


Are these samples?


----------



## CandyTX

RangerXenos said:


> Are these samples?


Hi Ranger - best I can tell, they are short stories/Prequels. All appear to be paranormal YA, except for the Backstory one, which is a thriller by Lisa S - looks like a short story to go along with her book.

They aren't really samples, but the authors do hope you like the short story (novella) enough to buy the book  HTH!


----------



## JuryDuty

CandyTX said:


> Hi Ranger - best I can tell, they are short stories/Prequels. All appear to be paranormal YA, except for the Backstory one, which is a thriller by Lisa S - looks like a short story to go along with her book.
> 
> They aren't really samples, but the authors do hope you like the short story (novella) enough to buy the book  HTH!


I'd love to see us start separating out short stories and prequels from actual full-fledged novels. Maybe in a separate thread. It's a little disappointing to click-thru and download only to discover the "book" you got is a 10-minute read.


----------



## CandyTX

JuryDuty said:


> I'd love to see us start separating out short stories and prequels from actual full-fledged novels. Maybe in a separate thread. It's a little disappointing to click-thru and download only to discover the "book" you got is a 10-minute read.


No offense, but while that sounds all fine and dandy, those that post here do it on a volunteer/helpful basis. When I post, I always try to include the genre and what I have found about the book, but sometimes it's going to be up to you to do whatever research you can do. We don't do anything magical 

_Edit: To clarify per JuryDuty below - what I am saying is that if you want to know what it is and one of the lovely people that post here to let you know about it don't include enough information for you, it is up to YOU to do the research on your own. If *I* have time *I* do post them, but I don't always, nor do all of the posters here. I think your request may be unreasonable considering it is all free/volunteer in this thread. Google is your friend  _


----------



## JuryDuty

CandyTX said:


> No offense, but while that sounds all fine and dandy, those that post here do it on a volunteer/helpful basis. When I post, I always try to include the genre and what I have found about the book, but sometimes it's going to be up to you to do whatever research you can do. We don't do anything magical


That's an excellent point. I'd encourage anyone who posts a free book to try and include not only the genre, but also a note if it's a sample. Good stuff!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks, 

I've pruned a few off slightly off topic posts...we ask that chit chat be avoided in this thread, as people are checking this thread whenever there is a new post.  Questions specifically about a particular freebie, that would be of import to others who might download it are ok, general technical questions should be asked elsewhere...

While our members who generously seek out these freebies and post them here do try to give as much info as possible, it is ultimately up to the person "buying" the book to check it out before one clicking.  Some books are no longer free soon after posting here.  It's not always clear that something is a sample, either.  Anyone who gets additional info of this type is welcome to post it to the thread.

Thanks, 

Betsy


----------



## Anne Victory

CandyTX said:


> _Edit: To clarify per JuryDuty below - what I am saying is that if you want to know what it is and one of the lovely people that post here to let you know about it don't include enough information for you, it is up to YOU to do the research on your own. If *I* have time *I* do post them, but I don't always, nor do all of the posters here. I think your request may be unreasonable considering it is all free/volunteer in this thread. Google is your friend  _


Thanks for that, Candy. I, too, try to post genre, but sometimes I'm short on time, and sometimes the information isn't readily available. By that I mean that if the information isn't right there on the Amazon page I'm not going to Google it because for me it's not a huge deal.

That said, here's my contribution :

A Santangelo Story
Jackie Collins


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I didn't see this listed for December:

*NO LONGER FREE*



"Love Inspired Suspense", Amish/Christian fiction? 3.5 stars with 137 reviews. 1st in a series it looks like.


----------



## BTackitt

unknown2cherubim said:


> I didn't see this listed for December:
> 
> 
> 
> "Love Inspired Suspense", Amish/Christian fiction? 3.5 stars with 137 reviews. 1st in a series it looks like.


It's been free since Feb 2009.. Harlequin released a bunch back then as part of their 60th anniv... and never took them down.. so they are all still free from Amazon.


----------



## Forster

Loved this book when it came out. The Paradise War by Stephen Lawhead.
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tsar Wars: Agents of ISIS, Book 1
By Stephen Goldin
eBook free only on Smashwords for a limited time
(sci-fi space opera)
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10573


----------



## CandyTX

Living for God's Glory: An Introduction to Calvinism
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Joel R. Beeke
(Religion)


_This title looks familiar, so it may have been free previously under a different ISBN, but I don't show I bought it
_


----------



## CandyTX

Some Christian Fiction for you, the last 2 are for kids:

Unwrapping Christmas
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Lori Copeland


Jed and Roy McCoy, A Christmas Story
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Andrew McDonough


Natalie Wants a Puppy
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Dandi Daley Mackall


----------



## CandyTX

A couple of business books / Non Fiction:

Doing Both: How Cisco Captures Today's Profit and Drives Tomorrow's Growth
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Inder Sidhu


Reengineering Health Care: A Manifesto for Radically Rethinking Health Care Delivery
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Jim Champy


----------



## CandyTX

The eBook Insider
Author: Editors and Authors at Knopf Doubleday Publishing
(Reference?)




> Product Description
> The eBook Insider is the ultimate readers' resource for choosing great books. The perfect first stop to make along the way as you fill your e-reader with the books that you'll want to have in your library and recommend to friends. It's the place to find out what some of your favorite authors are reading and recommending, including Dan Brown, Nora Ephron, Carl Hiaasen, Alexander McCall Smith, Chuck Palahniuk, and others. All in one place you can preview excerpts from the best books of the year, from winners of the National Book Award, the Man Booker Prize and the Pulitzer Prize to New York Times Notable Book selections. Whether you love fiction, history, biographies or are looking for a thriller to keep you up all night, a thought-provoking pick for your reading group, or the latest book to be adapted into a movie, you're bound to find just what you're looking for when you consult The eBook Insider. All of this from the editors and authors you'll want to turn to for the best recommendations in reading, both on the printed page and on your e-reading device.


----------



## Anne Victory

How to Make Money Marketing Your Business with foursquare
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Scott Bishop
Business / Marketing / Non-Fiction


Conspiracy In Kiev
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Noel Hynd
Suspense / Thriller


----------



## CandyTX

Jumble, 3 Free Puzzles
Author: Puzux
(Games)


----------



## Anne Victory

Thanks Ricky - edited


----------



## RandomizeME

Romance/Erotica eBooks:
*Marry Me*, *NO LONGER FREE* Author: Jo Goodman; *The Pursuit of Pleasure*,*NO LONGER FREE* Author: Elizabeth Essex; *The Bite of Silence*, Author: Mary Hughes



Erotica eBooks (with MM elements)
*Make Mine Midnight*, Author: Annmarie McKenna; *Going All In*, Author: Jess Dee; *With This Ring: A Tabloid Star Story*, Author: T.A. Chase


----------



## CandyTX

Run Like a Mother: How to Get Moving--and Not Lose Your Family, Job, or Sanity
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Sarah Bowen Shea
(Health/Fitness)


The Unofficial Harry Potter Cookbook Presents: A Magical Christmas Menu: From Cauldron Cakes to Knickerbocker Glory--More Than 150 Magical Recipes for Muggles and Wizards
Author: Dinah Bucholz
(Cooking)


Stupid American History: Tales of Stupidity, Strangeness, and Mythconceptions
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Leland Gregory
Kindle Edition
(Humor)


How to Drink
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Victoria Moore
(Food/Wine)


----------



## aronnov

1632 - Eric Flint
Fantasy / Alternate History



1633 - David Weber / Eric Flint
Fantasy / Alternate History



1812: The Rivers of War - Eric Flint
Fantasy / Alternate History


----------



## BTackitt

aronnov said:


> 1632 - Eric Flint
> Fantasy / Alternate History
> 
> 1633 - David Weber / Eric Flint
> Fantasy / Alternate History
> 
> 1812: The Rivers of War - Eric Flint
> Fantasy / Alternate History


Yeah, Baen.com has alot of freebies... we just don't normally list them here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's perfectly OK to list freebies from other sites. . . but it does help  if you note that they're actually offered somewhere else than Amazon.  Thanks.


----------



## CandyTX

Divanomics
Author: Michelle Mckinney Hammond
*NO LONGER FREE*
(Personal Finance / Christian Themes)


----------



## CandyTX

Some Jane Austen for you:

Emma: The Illustrated Edition -- Mansfield Park: The Illustrated Edition -- Northanger Abbey: The Illustrated Edition -- Persuasion: The Illustrated Edition -- Pride and Prejudice: The Illustrated Edition --Sense and Sensibility: The Illustrated Edition - *ALL NO LONGER FREE*
     

These are what I call "Tribute" books to Jane Austen... enjoy!

Darcys & the Bingleys
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Marsha Altman


Eliza's Daughter
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Joan Aiken


Lydia Bennet's Story
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Jane Odiwe


Mr. Darcy Takes a Wife
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Linda Berdoll


Mr. Fitzwilliam Darcy
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Abigail Reynolds


Other Mr. Darcy
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Monica Fairview


What Would Jane Austen Do?
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Laurie Brown


Pemberly Chronicles is also free again, but I can't get it come up.


----------



## RandomizeME

Wish
Author: Alexandra Bullen


----------



## CandyTX

Note: Wish from above is children's fantasy.

Notes on Fame: What the Classics Tell Us About Our Cult of Celebrity
Author: Tom Payne
(Non Fiction / Pre-Order)


An East End Murder
Author: Charles Finch
(Mystery / Pre-Order)
No Cover Image, click the title.


----------



## erief0g

When I follow that link it takes me to the view picture.

Direct link should be this: The Woman in White

Thanks for the great forum!

_edit: Just to clarify the book is *The Woman in White* by Wilkie Collins -- and is, indeed, free.  _

*edit* edited the edit.. lol... in trying to be thorough I usually miss the obvious


----------



## Tabatha

Thanks for fixing. Was trying to get book photo and thought it linked to page correctly. Oh well, will just do http link next time.

_--- try using our Link-maker 2.0_

Clicked on the link maker, and book came up but wasn't free. Is still free using above link.


----------



## Anne Bradshaw

Do the free books have to be on Kindle? If not, then I know of one on Smashwords -- "The Chronicles of Gan: The Thorn" byDaron D. Fraley at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/24295 -- it's highly rated Christian Fantasy. Synopsis as follows:

"Three tribes are at war on the planet Gan, unaware that the sign of Christ's birth on an unknown world - Earth - is about to appear in the heavens. During a bloody skirmish with Gideonite troops, Jonathan of Daniel spares Pekah, a young enemy soldier. His merciful act results in a chain of events that saves the life of his betrothed, ends the war, and gives birth to a national hero."


----------



## winslow

Free Again

I was able to receive Unwrapping Christmas for free just now using this link
*NO LONGER FREE*

http://www.amazon.com/Unwrapping-Christmas-ebook/dp/B000SHDD40/ref=kinw_tu_recs_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Anne Victory

Aphrodite's Kiss
*NO LONGER FREE*
Julie Kenner
Contemporary Fiction


----------



## PraiseGod13

Christian non-fiction:
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## CandyTX

Valeria's Cross
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Kathi Macias
(Historical Christian Fiction)


There are others, but I'm on vacation with very limited computer access... the rest were business books as I recall


----------



## MalinaM

*NO LONGER AVAILABLE*
http://www.amazon.com/An-East-End-Murder-ebook/dp/B004GHN27G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292941797&sr=8-1

An East End Murder by Charles Finch (pre-order)

Sorry about not posting the link, I tried the link maker and couldn't get it to find the book.

_edited to add KB book link: 

Note that it's a short story available free as a pre-order._


----------



## JuryDuty

The Middle Passage - Julia Golding
Christian YA



Summer 1792. Our favourite adventurer, Cat Royal, is sailing home from the Caribbean in the company of Billy Shepherd. They stumble into a mystery in the Azores involving stargazers, thieves and far too many wasps. A novella free to download.- A wonderful short novel by the prize winning author of The Diamond of Drury Lane series - perfect for girls aged 9 and above!


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## CandyTX

BTackitt said:


>


FYI, these are all romance/comics and they are all free SAMPLES. Just a heads up, I know some people don't download samples.


----------



## BTackitt

*NO LONGER FREE*




*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## angelmum3

Deadly Sanctuary
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Sylvia Nobel
Kindle Edition



Product Description
The first title in Sylvia Nobel's popular mystery series that features spirited, flame-haired reporter Kendall O'Dell. The author's trademark style is to produce exciting, well-written, edge-of-your-seat, adventures with "knock your socks off" surprise endings. Her judicious use of language and lack of graphic sex and violence make her novels suitable from teens to seniors.


----------



## Aprille

Oh, free cookbooks. I like!


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Oh wow -- I've heard people rave about the Gooseberry Patch books (although I must say it was on a forum that might not host such great cooks).


----------



## RandomizeME

Romances from Sourcebooks publisher:



*NO LONGER AVAILABLE*


----------



## Anne Victory

A Taste of Magic
*NO LONGER FREE*
Tracy Madison
Chick Lit as near as I can tell


Mossy Creek
Deborah Smith
Contemporary Fiction


A Dog Named Slugger
Leigh Brill
Memoir about a girl with cerebral palsy and her service dog


The Year She Fell
Alicia Rasley


Sweetie
Kathryn Magendie


----------



## Aprille

The Crossroads Cafe
Author: Deborah Smith
Romance


----------



## Anne Victory

Cat Calls
Cynthia Leitich Smith


Start to Love Not Smoking
Ben (C) Fletcher and Karen Pine


----------



## NessaBug

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004FPYZKM/ref=s9_newr_gw_ir02?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=091E71CGCRP5BDEETEYA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470939031&pf_rd_i=507846

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004FPYZLQ/ref=s9_newr_gw_ir03?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=091E71CGCRP5BDEETEYA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470939031&pf_rd_i=507846

http://www.amazon.com/Beasts-and-BFFs-ebook/dp/B004FPYZNY/ref=kinw_tu_recs_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Backstory-Think-Twice-Special-ebook/dp/B004FPYZMU/ref=kinw_tu_recs_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Light-ebook/dp/B000FCKH9C/ref=pd_rhf_shvl_4

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-of-the-Wicked-ebook/dp/B001E0KW62/ref=pd_rhf_shvl_5

http://www.amazon.com/Troublesome-Creek-ebook/dp/B000SFBXQ2/ref=kinw_tu_recs_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Arousing-Love-ebook/dp/B002WB0YDS/ref=pd_rhf_shvl_26


----------



## Aprille

Carved in Bone with Bonus Material
Authors: Jefferson Bass (Jon Jefferson and Dr Bill Bass)
Forensic Fiction (first book in a series of four to date with a fifth coming out in March)



Pre-order to be released January 1, 2011.

More info on the series: The Body Farm Novels by Jefferson Bass


----------



## Tripp

Heidegger's Glasses 
Thaisa Frank
Historical fiction


----------



## Seamonkey

This is a second book.. I think someone posted the first one recently and the covers look the same, but this is

MORE Stories Behind the Best Loved Songs of Christmas


----------



## Anne Victory

The Potluck Club (The Potluck Club, Book 1)
Linda Evans Shepherd
Christian / Contemporary Fiction


----------



## Tripp

Millie's Fling
Author: Jill Mansell
Chick Lit / Romance



Traitor's Wife
Author: Susan Higginbotham 
Historical Romance


----------



## Teachmichigan

Here's one I've not seen. Scroll down to get it in Kindle format (or Nook or other e-readers). If you go through Amazon, though, you'll have to pay for it.

Fire & Ice by Dana Stabenow
Mystery

http://www.stabenow.com/2010/12/21/merry-christmas-from-gere-donovan-press-and-dana-stabenow


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Teachmichigan!



Teachmichigan said:


> Here's one I've not seen. Scroll down to get it in Kindle format (or Nook or other e-readers). If you go through Amazon, though, you'll have to pay for it.
> 
> Fire & Ice by Dana Stabenow
> Mystery
> 
> http://www.stabenow.com/2010/12/21/merry-christmas-from-gere-donovan-press-and-dana-stabenow


It should be noted (I haven't checked this yet on my PC, looking at the page on my iPad) that the downloads for .mobi and .epub versions are zip files, so anyone downloading one of them will need to unzip it before moving it to their device.

The iBook version does download directly to iBooks. I was able to download the iBook version directly to my iPad; the epub version came up as a zip file. I think this is the first book I've put in iBooks. 

Betsy


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Here's one I think a lot of people might find interesting.


----------



## CS




----------



## Suzanne

Self Help


Christian Fiction


Thriller/Suspense


----------



## WestofMars

I have no idea how long this will be free, but...


----------



## Anne Victory

Quick note:  The Justice Game is listed as a "Christian Thriller" and also an "Issue Book" with the "issue" being gun control.


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just picked this one up free: 

Don't think it's been posted before. . . . .


----------



## PegKinder

When I click on this book, it says not available to customers in the United States.


----------



## JuryDuty

PegKinder said:


> When I click on this book, it says not available to customers in the United States.


Yeah, weird--it looks like it's been pulled. I got it earlier today, but now the link is dead. When you click on the paperback, there's no link to the Kindle book either.


----------



## Tabatha

Has also been pulled from the top 100 free list. Listed now as unavailable. I also downloaded it this morning when Ann posted it.


----------



## Shastastan

Here's what I got for Deadly Sanctuary:










Oops, sorry. Looks like I copied the image too small. It says page is not functioning.


----------



## koland

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just picked this one up free:
> 
> Don't think it's been posted before. . . . .


It's a new edition, fixes some major formatting errors in the original (also free) edition. Apparently not enough, though, if the publisher has already pulled it again.


----------



## Anne Victory

Catching Caroline | Sylvia Day
Historical Romance


The Blood That Bonds | Christopher Buecheler
Action / Adventure (Vampire)


----------



## RandomizeME




----------



## BTackitt

Remember it is Jan 1, and there's a new free book thread.


----------

